# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Ako je koja imala PPD, bi li ispričala svoju priču?

## apricot

Za časopis MAma i beba traže mamu koja je imala postporođajnu depresiju i voljna je svoju priču podijeliti sa drugima.

----------


## ivarica

nek se jave i centru za mentalno zdravlje

----------


## mayato

Baš potvrđenu od liječnika odn. dijagnosticiranu ili prepoznatu od same majke i članova obitelji?

----------


## apricot

nije bitno da ima "službenu" dijagnozu

----------


## bembola

Anonimno ili?

----------


## apricot

ne bih rekla da su mislili na anonimnu priču

evo kako mi je urednica napisala: To bi bilo u onoj našoj rubrici 'Priče iz života'...
pa vi koje znate...

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

u koji centar za mentalno zdravlje?
one koje sada imaju PPD radi pomoći ili one koje su imale radi iznošenja priče?

----------


## bembola

> u koji centar za mentalno zdravlje?
> one koje sada imaju PPD radi pomoći ili one koje su imale radi iznošenja priče?


Da,ni ja ne razumijem  :Nope:

----------


## ivarica

> u koji centar za mentalno zdravlje?



moj je prijedlog da se jave njima radi strucne strane price 
a i da zene imaj informaciju da u zg imaju gdje potraziti pomoc

Centar za mentalno zdravlje Doma zdravlja Zagreb - Zapad, Baštijanova 52, 
tel: 01 366 75 46
 kontakt osoba: doc. dr. sc. Elizabeta Radonić, spec. psihijatar.

----------


## mayato

Ja nisam sigurna je li kod mene bila PPD :Cool: , mislim, zvučim glupo, simptome jesam imala, ali brijem da kod mene to traje još od prije, ali nisam imala slobodnog vremena da to uzme maha...kad sam ostala na porodiljnom to se razbuktalo...pa ne znam jesam li kompetentna da dajem neku svoju priču...možda ima netko tko je baš ziher da je to PPD?

----------


## apricot

hoćeš da ti dam kontakt pa se javi ženi?

----------


## mayato

Može na pp, dok i ako se ne javi koja druga forumašica...pa ću sama ispitati da li odgovaram osobi kakvu traže

----------


## apricot

samo nemoj zavlačiti, molim te
javi se odmah urednici, pa odlučite

šaljem kontakt u inbox

----------


## mayato

more...nema zavlakuše

----------


## bembola

Mpze i meni kontakt?

----------


## ann-zgb

http://djh.hrt.hr/component/content/...-depresija/ako nekog zanima,evo link

----------


## ann-zgb

http://djh.hrt.hr/component/content/...-depresija/ako nekog zanima,evo link

----------


## bembola

*ann-zgb*​ ne otvara mi link

----------


## klaudija

Bembola, izbriši *ako* u linku

----------


## klaudija

Evo: http://djh.hrt.hr/component/content/...jna-depresija/

----------


## ann-zgb

hvala na korekciji,moja greska  :Smile:

----------

